# The BOARD students



## comp@ddict (Jan 17, 2009)

Well as the name suggests, here board students can discuss what books they are preparing from, what all they are doing, and spend some free time to relax here too.

And other students can advice on books and websites for good guess and sample papers.


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2009)

hi


----------



## abhimanyu1401 (Mar 1, 2009)

10th ICSE:
English Language: Economic Recession is a Hot Topic!


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 1, 2009)

Not a board student, but me too in my college sems.

Some cool down tips, which I adopt during exam times :

+ Drink Lemon juice it relieves tension.
+ Talk with friends on matter other than studies.
+ Have light snacks every 2 hours.
+ Go to sleep before exam night while relaxing to your favourite music.
+ Don't get anxious, the paper may not be that tough.

Will write more soon.
Best of Luck


----------



## Ron (Mar 1, 2009)

thts cool..
hey guys pls suggest me gud reference book for Physics,Chem,Comp and MAths (Class 12) as from tom i will be in class 12..


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 1, 2009)

> + Drink Lemon juice it relieves tension.
> + Talk with friends on matter other than studies.
> + Have light snacks every 2 hours.
> + Go to sleep before exam night while relaxing to your favourite music.
> + Don't get anxious, the paper may not be that tough.


Thanks for this one.


----------



## hullap (Mar 1, 2009)

CBSE
preparing from together sample papers and ncert
IIT paper 2moro


----------



## krates (Mar 1, 2009)

10th icse ...

kal ton english language hai... uske baad tension start hoyega


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^
Don't take tension. Believe me. You'll score as much as you aim for.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 1, 2009)

12th cbse here, chemistry tomorrow


Cool G5 said:


> + Have light snacks every 2 hours.


i do this regularly, but thanks for the tips


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2009)

9th CBSE here,Tomorrow english exam...

Some Tips I would like to share:

*Before the test*
Ensure that you are well rested the night before — do something relaxing! Also dont do 1 night study , instead study during day and have a good sleep...

*During the test*
Try to relax and enjoy yourself; too much tension may prevent you from thinking clearly
Do not look at the time too often — that reduces your time for doing the actual test


----------



## krates (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^ you are in a adult thread


----------



## Pathik (Mar 1, 2009)

Good Luck baccho. Do us proud.


----------



## Stuge (Mar 2, 2009)

Best of luck to all board students .


----------



## krates (Mar 2, 2009)

english went good...


----------



## Coool (Mar 2, 2009)

^ congo......all d best 4 rest...


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 2, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Good Luck baccho. Do us proud.


Lol. Even I would like to say the same.


----------



## eggman (Mar 2, 2009)

don't worry!!Board exams isthe most over hyped thing I've faced in my life.Really really really pathetic how faltu pressure is created on students.I've worked a bit in 12th got 88% but till this date there was no use of it. It's better if you concentrate more to engg exams(and maintain 70+) , if you wish to pursue engg.

oh, btw

BEST OF LUCK!!!!


phod ke aa jao


----------



## girish.g (Mar 2, 2009)

dudes how did it go.
mine went pretty good, the paper was simple.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 2, 2009)

Man anyone on the computer test today? How was it for everyone, I don't have Introductory IT so my tests from the 4th.

Thankfully all done. And yeah, relaxing, no tension.


----------



## eggman (Mar 2, 2009)

as they say
"questions were easy, but answers were tough"


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 2, 2009)

^^lol !!!!


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm tensed about my brother. He is giving his exam tomorrow and just now he got admitted cause doctors said he is weak.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 3, 2009)

All the Best Bachho


----------



## Chandal (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello everyone. I have given Class XII CBSE Chemistry exam. The paper was a bit tough but I have give my best. Expecting above 50(out of 70). But I have some problem. I had to darken the circles of the coordinates of my name(those who have given 12th boards will know) and mistakenly darkened a wrong one. The superintendent has corrected it but I fear one thing that is the paper liable to get cancelled. I have searched in google about the topic and found that using whitener is not allowed in the cover page. Please tell me will it get cancelled.


----------



## eggman (Mar 3, 2009)

^^
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109808


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 3, 2009)

krates said:


> ^^^ you are in a adult thread


No,I just came a bit earlier..My 10th classes start from 16March !


----------



## Chandal (Mar 3, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109808



Don't give me the same link everywhere. I want some other replies.


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2009)

Chandal said:


> Don't give me the same link everywhere. I want some other replies.


Hohoho!?!

First you double post, and then when he is trying to help you in a better way, you're getting angry?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2009)

Best of Luck bachho!! 

Ahh, boards. When I was a little kid I used to think that in board exams you have to write the answers on the blackboard in front of everyone.


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2009)

^^lolwut?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yeah, and I thought that's why people make such a fuss about boards.


----------



## Coool (Mar 3, 2009)

^ ea bade log baccho ki thread hijack karrahe.....Bahar nikalo ean logon ku...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Sorry sir, murga mat banne ko bolna humko, plz!!!!


----------



## Coool (Mar 3, 2009)

^ okay okay....maf kardea


----------



## Chandal (Mar 4, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Hohoho!?!
> 
> First you double post, and then when he is trying to help you in a better way, you're getting angry?



Hey eggman is giving me the samelink of the post that mrintech has done and not contributing his own. If he has the same answer as mrintech than he can check the difference between my earlier query and this query. BTW if you don't know the answer than please don't comment. I want the reply only from XII Board students or passed students. Thankyou.


----------



## krates (Mar 4, 2009)

tomorrow Computer... gonna have a blast tomorrow...


----------



## Coool (Mar 4, 2009)

^ all d best


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 4, 2009)

The Conqueror said:


> 9th CBSE here,Tomorrow english exam...
> 
> Some Tips I would like to share:
> 
> ...



wich skool r u in??wich city?


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 4, 2009)

Just came back fro SST.

Man wasn't that easy, but all went good for me. What about the rest???


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 5, 2009)

pritish_kul2 said:


> wich skool r u in??wich city?


Silvassa...n u?


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 5, 2009)

afgji...delhi.....i thoght u were in afgji as u said dat der was ur english xam on 02nd....same here 9th xamz going on....dese too suck big tym


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 5, 2009)

pritish_kul2 said:


> afgji...delhi.....i thoght u were in afgji as u said dat der was ur english xam on 02nd....same here 9th xamz going on....


So how waz d exam???
Tomorrow is hindi xam for me....
All the best


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 5, 2009)

All the best^^


----------



## krates (Mar 5, 2009)

lolz computer exam went mind blowing....  now rest all will be duh !! maths on 9th..


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, I'm giving the Class X CBSE boards !!!

So guys how was the social science paper? Didn't you get confused on the "identify the crop from the picture and answer the following Qs" ?

Well, the crop was actually rice, but almost everyone at our centre wrote wheat(except me: i wrote maize  !!)


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 6, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> All the best^^


Thank you..
the exam went awesome...so next paper maths on monday


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 6, 2009)

english was justtt tooo awesomee and maths was tik tak....hindi sucked big tym...nxt is science - monday


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

GeekyBoy said:


> Hey, I'm giving the Class X CBSE boards !!!
> 
> So guys how was the social science paper? Didn't you get confused on the "identify the crop from the picture and answer the following Qs" ?
> 
> Well, the crop was actually rice, but almost everyone at our centre wrote wheat(except me: i wrote maize  !!)


I had got the rice picture and mine was correct. 

And almost everyone at our center too wrote wheat.

The only mistake which I know I've done is a one mark mistake in the map question, i.e. identifying Koraput bauxite mine.  I should have done the other question.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 6, 2009)

my mom's friend is a teacher and she said it was sugarcane


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

girish.g said:


> my mom's friend is a teacher and she said it was sugarcane


Wrong!


----------



## girish.g (Mar 6, 2009)

your center was summer fields??


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

girish.g said:


> your center was summer fields??


Yup, Room no. 303.


----------



## hullap (Mar 6, 2009)

i got sugarcane


----------



## girish.g (Mar 6, 2009)

aren't any guys from 12th replying. physics was really awesome.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 6, 2009)

So, kids how was it overall?


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 6, 2009)

GeekyBoy said:


> Hey, I'm giving the Class X CBSE boards !!!
> 
> So guys how was the social science paper? Didn't you get confused on the "identify the crop from the picture and answer the following Qs" ?
> 
> Well, the crop was actually rice, but almost everyone at our centre wrote wheat(except me: i wrote maize  !!)





hullap said:


> i got sugarcane


Me too, I almost made sugarcane "maize", but chose sugarcane to my luck.



krates said:


> lolz computer exam went mind blowing....  now rest all will be duh !! maths on 9th..





The Conqueror said:


> Thank you..
> the exam went awesome...so next paper maths on monday


We have Maths on 14th(CBSE-New Delhi).


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 6, 2009)

Man that pic is rice !!!! Just have a look at the textbook...


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 6, 2009)

Man, the textbook is in front of me right now, you want me to post the pic eh what? It's sugarcane.


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

GeekyBoy said:


> Man that pic is rice !!!! Just have a look at the textbook...


they got the Delhi paper.  We got All-India.


----------



## hullap (Mar 6, 2009)

haha,
im sure i got sugarcane
dunno aout you


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 6, 2009)

I also got sugarcane.


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2009)

Paper ki roti, notes ka achar, bulb ki kirne, questns ki bahar, teachers ki dushmani, doston ka pyar..
Mubarak ho apko boards ka tyohar!!


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

lool


----------



## amitash (Mar 8, 2009)

2nd PU (12th) boards starting from 13th, friday...Chem first...im so screwed.


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

Physics was very tough. Expecting 35 to 40.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 8, 2009)

Can't be that bad^ c'mon



hullap said:


> Paper ki roti, notes ka achar, bulb ki kirne, questns ki bahar, teachers ki dushmani, doston ka pyar..
> Mubarak ho apko boards ka tyohar!!



LOLz


----------



## mrintech (Mar 8, 2009)

hullap said:


> Paper ki roti, notes ka achar, bulb ki kirne, questns ki bahar, teachers ki dushmani, doston ka pyar..
> Mubarak ho apko boards ka tyohar!!


lool


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 8, 2009)

wtf is this sugarcanee thing???
Stop discussing The SST paper!!!!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, let it go, it's past, now Maths is ahead.

'm done with preps for maths, finished today.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 8, 2009)

i'm giving PCM boards and refering NCERT books


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 8, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Yes, let it go, it's past, now Maths is ahead.
> 
> 'm done with preps for maths, finished today.


Is the exam tomorrow?


----------



## krates (Mar 8, 2009)

tomorrow maths .  fingers crossed ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

Sanskrit tomorrow. Completed the preps on Friday itself. Revising now.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 8, 2009)

i am fully prepared for 14th March
got 79.5 in My PRE BOARD EXAM!!!!!!! (OUT OF 80)

no Sanksrit for me just Hindi
I wish i had taken Introductory Information Technology as additional
Such a simple paper.....................
95+ Guaranteed


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 8, 2009)

Goodluck to people who are giving their exams tomorrow then.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah best of of luck to all people appearing for Sankrit/Maths

May you fail and stay in your classes forever!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't believe in luck. So,no best of luck and all from my side.


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

English on the 13th. No problems


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 8, 2009)

Maths Tomorrow...I'm ready


----------



## girish.g (Mar 8, 2009)

havent even started preparing for english doing computer science. will be starting english on tuesday or wednesday.
@bookworm how did chemistry exam go??


----------



## max_demon (Mar 8, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I also got sugarcane.



it was rice  not sugercane


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm in CBSE noob. I got set II.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ I got Set 1 and i am in cbse 2


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

I got Set 2!!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

Sunny ji gave the Delhi paper and max_demon ji gave the All-india paper.

I also gave the All-india paper and it was rice. And this rice question was in every set but the number was different.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

@ demon,loljupwnd!


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

IT WAS SUGARCANE!!!!!!!!

Gagan, do u get the All-India paper in Gurgaon OR The Delhi Paper??

Check Geography Ncert Page No. 40 Fig.4.8 For The Picture!!


----------



## max_demon (Mar 9, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @ demon,loljupwnd!


i forgot to read ur city


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 9, 2009)

Just have a look at this site ::

*www.icbse.org/2009/03/question-problem-10-class-board-21st.html

They're protesting against the picture question in the CBSE Social Sc exam!!
Great!! We mite get our marks back!!!


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 9, 2009)

girish.g said:


> havent even started preparing for english doing computer science. will be starting english on tuesday or wednesday.
> @bookworm how did chemistry exam go??



Chemistry exams were nice. Expecting 47-50(in 70). But physics paper was horrible. I found it more tough than the CBSE 2008 paper. i fear of notpassing even? Will CBSE Exams give step marks?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2009)

First time I'm hearing that bookworms phail


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 9, 2009)

No I will pass but sometimes it comes to mind that I will fail. But when i count my marks I PASS.


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2009)

Sanskrit paper was tough.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

was it really tough gagan??
How much are you expecting?


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 9, 2009)

Me a +2 cbse.

Physics was a bit tough; they included some H.O.T questions 20% to be precise..but i guess i 'ld be in decent 50s(outta 70). Lets hope for the best.

Btw, I heard, ISC maths was tough?!..they had it today.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 9, 2009)

Man, for those who had French, hard time huh. 2nd-IT, 4th-SST, 6th-French.


----------



## krates (Mar 9, 2009)

physics on 13th.. one of my favorite subject


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 10, 2009)

^are ya isc?? If so howazz maths??


----------



## girish.g (Mar 10, 2009)

there were hots questions in physics??


----------



## krates (Mar 10, 2009)

Beckhamgal said:


> ^are ya isc?? If so howazz maths??



icse class 10th ..... maths went mind blowing only question wrong that x intercept=5 one....


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 11, 2009)

Was the paper lengthy?


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 11, 2009)

> there were hots questions in physics??



Yup..


----------



## krates (Mar 11, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Was the paper lengthy?



Nah... i had the time to do extra questions even lolz...


----------



## girish.g (Mar 11, 2009)

Beckhamgal said:


> Yup..


which ones??


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 11, 2009)

^q.no. 9,11(tail question),15(tail),19,21(ii)


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 11, 2009)

krates said:


> Nah... i had the time to do extra questions even lolz...


I remember back in our days when someone used to say this, we used to say "leee scholarrr"..  

Good old days.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 11, 2009)

CBSE maths coming up, on the 14th, students(i mean colleagues) prepared?


----------



## max_demon (Mar 11, 2009)

not prepared much , all chapters are fine xcept that surface areas and volumes , i am not saying that i cant solve its questions but i cant memorize simple formulaes even .


----------



## hullap (Mar 11, 2009)

max_demon said:


> not prepared much , all chapters are fine xcept that surface areas and volumes , i am not saying that i cant solve its questions but i cant memorize simple formulaes even .



err why? SA&Vol is the easiest chapter imo, because its just application of formula.
whats tough in the formulae? frustrum one?


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 11, 2009)

> surface areas and volumes


Get the formulas on a sheet of paper(chit) and stick it on your study desk. look at it from time to time. Believe me, you'll have it memorized in no time.


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 11, 2009)

girish.g said:


> which ones??



How did ur physics exams went? The whole India is telling that the paper was tough. Will CBSE give step marks. I think I may get from 25 to 35(out of 70) if checked leniently. 

Also Beeckhamgal I think your physics went mind-blowing isn't it?


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 12, 2009)

^Not exactly..but i guess..they gave enough room to score..i got set 1 which had hell lotzza graphs, diagrams n good for nothing reasonings in 3 nd 5marks questions..we only had to draw graphs n 5 marks comes straight to our pocket[].I got 'em correct..thts why m expecting a 50. But the short questions went really bad especially the TAIL questions(q.1 to 15). As soon as i saw the paper..i was like..oh God..i dunno anything..wht hv i read?? But gradually i wz able to solve 'em scratching my head all through 'em. 

So it wznt minblowing but you can say it wz good..could hv been better if they had not included hots.


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 12, 2009)

Beckhamgal said:


> ^Not exactly..but i guess..they gave enough room to score..i got set 1 which had hell lotzza graphs, diagrams n good for nothing reasonings in 3 nd 5marks questions..we only had to draw graphs n 5 marks comes straight to our pocket[].I got 'em correct..thts why m expecting a 50. But the short questions went really bad especially the TAIL questions(q.1 to 15). As soon as i saw the paper..i was like..oh God..i dunno anything..wht hv i read?? But gradually i wz able to solve 'em scratching my head all through 'em.
> 
> So it wznt minblowing but you can say it wz good..could hv been better if they had not included hots.




Hey do they give step marks in theory questions, I mean if we have half correct and half wrong.


----------



## soul_reaver (Mar 12, 2009)

best thing fr boards guys study only thru the nite n day time slove the sample papers.... solve them 1ce twice thrice... by the end u memorize 'em.... this fr ppl lik me who hav trouble memorizing but can do things logically.... thou its nt my place to say things... i m working now... but seriously the boards are over hyped... no1 n believe me noone asks fr those marks if u follow engg or medical... just entrances into bsc etc. 12 th marks r a bit imp.. n tension relieving is playin wit other kids n well listening to music... i used to listen to slayer tat time.... its lik u come to know only u r not cranked up... there r ppl worse of... enjoy this exp... its the first of many guys....


----------



## girish.g (Mar 12, 2009)

@bookworm physics was easy. but i got messed up in some questions.i didn't even realise there were hots questions all seemed easy.


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^ Please answer my last query


----------



## girish.g (Mar 12, 2009)

check sample paper marking scheme there is step marking


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 12, 2009)

girish.g said:


> check sample paper marking scheme there is step marking



Hey I have answered all the questions(except four questions). Many of them are somewhat correct and somewhat wrong. Keeping this in view how much will I get in 2, 3, and 5 marks questions.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 13, 2009)

english sucked donkey ba!!s, expecting pass marks.


----------



## krates (Mar 13, 2009)

sh!t physics went bad .......... gr...gr... :-<


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 13, 2009)

English went Superb..reading section was piece of cake....expecting 90s!!!

btw happy b'day to krates


----------



## hullap (Mar 13, 2009)

math paper tomorrow
got 10 days to study,
now i wont even see the book till the paper


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 13, 2009)

Same, done everything, bored of 10 days straight maths, man it's so monotonous.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

Beckhamgal said:


> English went Superb..reading section was piece of cake....expecting 90s!!!
> 
> btw happy b'day to krates




You are right Beckhamgal. English was too easy. I too am expecting above 90s. BTW Physics was not good. Expecting 34(out of 70).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 14, 2009)

12th cbse pwning myself... PCMC branch... math in few days... studying.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 14, 2009)

@bittu das and bekhamgal above 90s in english???


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 14, 2009)

Guys, How was the maths exam?

I'm expecting 79/80 !!!


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 14, 2009)

the Maths paper was soooooo easy
i am expectiong 80/80

how was ur paper gagan??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and hullap too?


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 14, 2009)

@ Bittu
Physics wz quite good (see posts; turn to previous page in the thread)

@Girish
Yup english wz superb. What happened to ya buddy??


----------



## krates (Mar 14, 2009)

Beckhamgal said:


> English went Superb..reading section was piece of cake....expecting 90s!!!
> 
> btw happy b'day to krates



thanks...


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 14, 2009)

Excellent maths paper, expecting 80/80.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

girish.g said:


> @bittu das and bekhamgal above 90s in english???




Ya man English was damn easy. Abhi Maths ki baari. Sun rahu 10th Maths paper was easy. Hope our Maths paper will be easy as well.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 14, 2009)

i am expecting 80/80 in Maths too.

Did you get Set 3??? There was a wrong construction question in it!!
I got Question Paper with code 30/1/3.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 15, 2009)

I got 30/1/2, those who got SET III, man they ended up wasting some time there, some left the question. But I hope you have written the question number and left the space, cuz CBSE will give marks for attempting only.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 15, 2009)

@beckhamgal i have never studied anything in english for the whole year, this time too in the before english exam i was studying computer science
really waiting for maths exam almost done everything.


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 15, 2009)

^u did everything in maths; n i hv hell lotzza things to revise. I hv never touched linear programming..though they say its not that tough. Then, therez Function which never gets into ma head..i hate tht chapter. Rest all chapters are fine. Lets see what happens!! Hoping for the best.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 15, 2009)

^^^ I have problem only in Prob and 3d.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 16, 2009)

i constructed the triangle till it could be constructed
I drew the 6.5 cm long side and the 60 degree angle and then left it as it is.
AND
I wrote below the inscription:
*The Triangle Cannot Be Constructed. Kick the Person who created the Question Paper for me.!! He wasted my precious 10 minutes.*


----------



## girish.g (Mar 16, 2009)

^^lol 
@bekhamgal linear programming is easy except for the transportation questions. i hate functions too.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2009)

Linear Programming is a joke. Linear Programming, Probability, Differential Equations, Inverse Trignometry, Matrices&Determinants, Areas Under Curves, Application of differentials and Continuity&Differentiability are designed to help you get good marks.

Its Intergration which you need to watch out for if you are talking about SCREWING questions.

And yeah, Vectors and 3D have too many formulas to remember, and thats kinda pwning me at the moment.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 18, 2009)

English exam rocked. Got SET-I. Expecting 90+.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 18, 2009)

Set II, excellent paper, hope for good marks.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 18, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Linear Programming is a joke. Linear Programming, Probability, Differential Equations, Inverse Trignometry, Matrices&Determinants, Areas Under Curves, Application of differentials and Continuity&Differentiability are designed to help you get good marks.
> 
> Its Intergration which you need to watch out for if you are talking about SCREWING questions.
> 
> And yeah, Vectors and 3D have too many formulas to remember, and thats kinda pwning me at the moment.




Probability is the most difficult and wraps up whole 10 marks in the question paper. 3D today completed and yes LPP is left for revision.


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 18, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Its Intergration which you need to watch out for if you are talking about SCREWING questions.



Hmm..I m good at integrating n diffrentiating.

 I completed LP..its really a joke, Now, only function bothers me!!!!!


----------



## Ei8t (Mar 18, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Probability is the most difficult and wraps up whole 10 marks in the question paper. 3D today completed and yes LPP is left for revision.



Probability is probably the most easiest chapter.........I suck in 3D n Relation and Function


----------



## girish.g (Mar 18, 2009)

probabilitiy is easy excpet for the bernoulli trail thing. completed lp in 5 minutes today.doing differentiation now that too is easy.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 18, 2009)

I find Rel. & Fun. the easiest of all. Why do you all find it tough? It is the best scoring topic.


----------



## krates (Mar 18, 2009)

Bio went good ... chemistry fcuked up my science marks....


----------



## hullap (Mar 19, 2009)

english went nice


----------



## max_demon (Mar 19, 2009)

english fuked up , afaik i wrote sciencerly spelling wrong in letter , and cant get answer of 2nd part of julious caeser


----------



## rajeshjsl (Mar 19, 2009)

Chemisty :- Worte full of 70 marks , expecting 66-70
Physics : - Also wrote full in this i.e 70 but there were 14 diagrams , i drawn all but am not good at drawing , so expecting 63-70 .

Maths :- Got everything prepared on 15th , completed 5 evergreen sample papers with average 94 . 

Completed three cbse sample papers , 

2nd and 3rd paper was not that easy but wasn't time taking , so finished in 2:30 hrs.

but here comes the boom , sample paper set 1 , omg all easy questions but ! lengthy !!!!!!

all questions are lengthy especially the graph in the c section , omg !

took 3 hrs exact but got a sad 89  .

Man i am looking if the maths paper would go nice on 21st .
man i am always bad at calculations , i know every concept every theory , but i always get marks deducted for some minor calculation mistake !! just like one 

ahhhh but not bad for the college , we get calculator for the exams , lol !!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 19, 2009)

^^^ Man you are brilliant. I am fearing Physics marks only. I get only 34(in 70) on counting alongwith step marks. lol


----------



## rajeshjsl (Mar 19, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> ^^^ Man you are brilliant. I am fearing Physics marks only. I get only 34(in 70) on counting alongwith step marks. lol



thats not the case , i didn't studied well till october . But in nov , dec and january i worked really hard . I even disconnected my internet connection for this!

And am happy about the marks but i really wanna go into iit,aieee or vit .

I used d.C pandey for physics , ncert for maths and arihant for physical , organic and inorganic .

I wish i clear comptetition this year and get a decent college .


I am so addicted to computers and have a vast knowledge in it . My neighbour bhaiya in australia in software engineering told me why are you preparing for competition , you have such a brilliant knowledge you can prepare for 3 years courses and then move on . But i told him i wanted to enjoy good 4 years of college life in prestigious institutes .




But  in nov i felt my computer knowledge is a waste ! As college ask PCM, even if i want CS , they wont give it untill i scored in PCM . 

you know i have a deep feeling for those who are excellent at computers and average on pcm , as they invest their time on pc to learn .But in india its useless , education system is ****ed up .Thats why i had to decide to leave computers for some months and get good in pcm . Now i am really good in it and am enjoying that i am good both in pcm an computers .


----------



## vivekkanu (Mar 19, 2009)

just preparing up for hindi exam ........


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 20, 2009)

rajeshjsl said:


> thats not the case , i didn't studied well till october . But in nov , dec and january i worked really hard . I even disconnected my internet connection for this!
> 
> And am happy about the marks but i really wanna go into iit,aieee or vit .
> 
> ...



Did you find the Physics paper tough? And do they give step marks in theory questions. Please tell.... I am really fearing that.


----------



## rajeshjsl (Mar 20, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Did you find the Physics paper tough? And do they give step marks in theory questions. Please tell.... I am really fearing that.



well i didn't find it tough , but sure it was lengthy .

Dont worry there are a lot of step marking . You will not phail ! (fail) . Even the guys 3-5 below the pass marks are made pass by teachers . If atleast u have attempted , u will get 30 above sure .


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 20, 2009)

I have not attempted only 8 marks or so and others all are attempted but there only 50% correct. Thankyou very much for your kind words and reply.


----------



## rajeshjsl (Mar 20, 2009)

And tomorrow is maths . I want the best in it . Beware it sure would be lengthy ! So start fast from the begining .


----------



## girish.g (Mar 20, 2009)

really waiting for tomorrow's exam, done the best i could. almost all exams this time were easy but lengthy


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 20, 2009)

Hindi for Class X coming up, anyone in for it?


----------



## krates (Mar 20, 2009)

^^^ 30th ICSE...


----------



## max_demon (Mar 21, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Hindi for Class X coming up, anyone in for it?



yes me!!


----------



## rajeshjsl (Mar 21, 2009)

Maths paper was joke ! In the given 15 min to read , i was laughing inside as i knew all the questions .

It was really a joke . Sure 100/100 , but due to some cutting , 97-100 .


I am typing this from ma mobile and only 25 minutes passed i left the examination hall . Currently in car , will take 1 hr to reach home .

Wish me guys to get 100 !

My question paper code was 65/2


----------



## girish.g (Mar 21, 2009)

really i solved all of section a and some of section b questions orally,i remembered the answer of two section c questions. had completed section a and b in 30-35 mins.mine was 65/3


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 21, 2009)

I got 65/2. The paper was too easy. Some questions could be done by moving the eyes. Really it was joke. It was lenthy a bit though. May get above 85.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 21, 2009)

Are your exams done guys?


----------



## girish.g (Mar 21, 2009)

last one 24th computer science


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2009)

Hmmm my maths paper on the whole was very good but one 3 mark question went wrong.

I don't seem to find any mistake in the English paper though.


----------



## rajeshjsl (Mar 21, 2009)

^^10th na , 

in 10th i had got 82 in maths , very bad ! i got nervous in last hour !

but in science 97 , SST - 99 yes 99 ! , I.T , 98 , hindi 85 .....

lol i was the top scorer of the town in sst lol !


and i cant believe myself , i didn't got nervous in the 12th maths paper and completed 100/100 in just 2:30 hrs ! . i will sure be getting 97+ but there is a chance of 100 if the examiner dont mind my cutting in one question......


overall i am expecting :-

English : - 88+
Maths : - 97+
Physics : - 66+ in theory
Chemistry : - 67+ in theory
Pyhsical education : - 80+

that would make my PCM marks go 90 above ......i will really be happy , CHEERS ! 12th board has become noob now ! looking for iit and aieee , hope to get selected , ........


guys what makrs are you expecting ?


@guys of paper 65/2 ,

WHAT WAS THE ANSWER OF THE LAST PROBABILTY QUESTION ?
THE ANSWER CAME WAS STRAGE .


----------



## krates (Mar 21, 2009)

how much you got in 10th ??


----------



## girish.g (Mar 21, 2009)

@rajesh sl was it the die greater than 4 thing. 
dude 99 in sst omg


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 21, 2009)

Maths..screwed!!!!! I got set 3. Paper wz very lengthy. I'm expecting around 85-88. Letz hope for the best.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 21, 2009)

I got 65/2. I only got the prob. answers wrong. Others are correct.


----------



## rajeshjsl (Mar 21, 2009)

girish.g said:


> @rajesh sl was it the die greater than 4 thing.
> dude 99 in sst omg



yep dude , i have the marsheet , do i post a pic of it , lol!

All over india , 100/100 was the score in sst .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
You had to use the both combination and baeys theorem .


----------



## girish.g (Mar 21, 2009)

@beckhamgal lengthy??? i had time to do all the choice questions too


----------



## Gursimran (Mar 21, 2009)

English Paper course A for cbse was very easy...

Maths paper was ery lengthy... big calculations... expecting 85


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 21, 2009)

So, I'm in 10th now,my classes started from 18th March...10th seems easy ..anywayz any good site where I can get this year's question papers so that I can practice ?


----------



## Gursimran (Mar 21, 2009)

English Paper course A for cbse was very easy...

Maths paper was very lengthy... big calculations... expecting 85


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 24, 2009)

Computer paper rocked today. It was easy and I have attempted all. Expecting above 55(out of 70). How about you girish?


----------



## girish.g (Mar 24, 2009)

exam was better than i expected.


----------



## krates (Mar 25, 2009)

ICSE Class 10th geography exams postponed 

*cisce.org/exampostponed.htm

MOTHERFCUKERS....


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm glad that I'll somewhat be able to pass in the Hindi exam.   :dance:


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 25, 2009)

IP rocked!!! Programming section was so.. heck easy!! Expecting really good marks!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2009)

Maths was easy. Expecting 100/100.
Computer Science was a bummer. Going to loose 3-5 marks due to bad time management.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 26, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> I'm glad that I'll somewhat be able to pass in the Hindi exam.   :dance:


me too


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 26, 2009)

preparation for science finished????


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 27, 2009)

> preparation for science finished????


Yup!!!

Hindi went gr8, all lit. questions fell common, lucky me. Hope science goes well.
Just these last 3 days man....


----------



## amizdu (Mar 28, 2009)

I didn't do well in the exams! If you have seen this thread, you may know my situation.

Physics was terrible, I may even flunk.
Chemistry was better, only better than physics.
Maths was much better, definitely no trouble in passing.
In Computer Science, I'm expecting a centum, but one big nightmare is that I forgot to enter the total number of additional sheets used in the main booklet. The invigilator said it would be corrected while verifying, but still I'm worried.
English was very very easy, expecting above 95.
French was just inky-pinky-ponky, depends on luck.


(BTW, I'm in Karnataka State Board, so can't compare with the standards of CBSE or ICSE.)


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 28, 2009)

Man, how was science, Nastic Movements as Curvature movements is nowhere mentioned in the textbook!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 28, 2009)

^^
Yeah me too pwnd due to that! Rest was fine.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 28, 2009)

since went better than i expected . my weakness (bio) section was easier than i think it would . the paper rocked


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 28, 2009)

In all, yes the paper truly rocked.


----------



## hullap (Mar 28, 2009)

4 marks worth of questions were out of course.(set 2 delhi)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 28, 2009)

Noob CBSE.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 29, 2009)

^Totally


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Lol , Noob For What ?


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2009)

^Exactly


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2009)

Noobs for giving question outta syllabus.
Noobs for putting so much pressure on the students.
Noobs for having Social Science and Maths practicals.
Noobs for not wrapping the exams up quicky.
What not?


----------



## Gursimran (Mar 29, 2009)

nothing was out of syllabus guys...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2009)

^^
Yeah sure Mr.Genius!
We are illiterate kids fooling around on forums.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 30, 2009)

^You say truth sometimes


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2009)

..........


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 30, 2009)

> nothing was out of syllabus guys...


Jinkies!!!!!


How waz MCQ? By far, the thoughest Class X Board paper seriously.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2009)

Got screwed in MCQ. Expecting around 15/20. Ownd bad! 90 laane ke sapne toot gaye
50 in Theory +20 in practicals + 15 or so in MCQ. About 80-85. Pwnd!


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 30, 2009)

MCQ went pretty good. I'm havin a problem in this question (Q30)

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/4590/imgyhd.th.jpg

I've marked it  option 4. Is it ok ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2009)

Please man! Don't discuss it.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Please man! Don't discuss it.



^^^

Just don't look at this thread ok? Maybe u'll feel ok.

Others plz help me. Dont be uncooperative.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 30, 2009)

i think 2 is the answer i marked .


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 30, 2009)

others ?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 31, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Noobs for giving question outta syllabus.
> Noobs for putting so much pressure on the students.
> Noobs for having Social Science and Maths practicals.
> Noobs for not wrapping the exams up quicky.
> What not?


*
Noobs for giving question outta syllabus.*
Just because it wasnt given by ur teacher in your notes..doesnt mean that u should not read the textbook..You spend too much time reading other reference books but dont even bother to read the textbook properly first..*

Noobs for putting so much pressure on the students.*
I Agree with this point..*

Noobs for having Social Science and Maths practicals.*
It is actually good..why dont you like it? Its much better because the crammers who just cram all the ques answers cant get full marks in that..You dont want practicals becoz u just want to cram all the theory and write the exams?? WHATS the use of theory in the real world? _Practical Knowledge along with theory is equally important and hence required.*These practicals are more important than the theory*_

*Noobs for not wrapping the exams up quicky.*
Well,see if they finish up the exams in 1 week and not giving any holidays for rest/revision then u will complain again..so whats wrong in having holidays for rest?

This is my opinion on board exams...(btw I am just in 10th now  my board xam is nxt yr)


----------



## max_demon (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ +1


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 31, 2009)

> Just because it wasnt given by ur teacher in your notes..doesnt mean that u should not read the textbook.


EVen after reading the textbook ten times, I didn't find "nastic" or "curvature" movements to be frank.

I agree with the rest of what u've written though.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 31, 2009)

@Conqueror,What  the fu(k makes you feel that I didn't real the textbook? 

CBSE is bullcrap. PERIOD.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 31, 2009)

> CBSE is bullcrap


Agreed, to some extent.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 31, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> CBSE is bullcrap. PERIOD.


My 10th classes started from last month...Its just about the same as 9th just some few new concepts in science and maths thats all...but I wonder why is this 10th over hyped?

And if u compare,all the ICSE/CBSE/state boards have the same syllabus just the pattern of teaching changes..being a CBSE student I dont think CBSE is bad..I read few ICSE textbooks and there is literally little difference and only the pattern of teaching is different.Just one more good thing in ICSE is that english literature is better than cbse..

* EVen after reading the textbook ten times, I didn't find "nastic" or "curvature" movements to be frank.*
hmm can you please give me more details on the question and subject? I'll try to find the answer


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 1, 2009)

> why is this 10th over hyped?


Absolutely, some people go crazy when they hear, "oh, class X, beta khoob padna."
Your life doesn't end when u r a board student. NCERT and CBSE have (un)willingly made boards a big burden and boar on the students.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 1, 2009)

Boards? OMG!! WTF the world has come to an end!! :Buildings collapse,people scream,kids pee in their pants OMG OMG! - Boards in India.

Even the doodhwala and drivers don't miss out on a chance. When I used to go to give my boards exams with the driver he always asked which paper,how,when,who and all the W's even if he had no idea what I'm talking.

During boards I was fed up of people asking the same old irritating questions again. How's the preparation going,how are exams going,I mean what the fu(k!
Even now I'm scared to meet people!


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 2, 2009)

its true that curvature movements are not there. But th Nastic movements were there in NCERT.
But my teacher gave both in notes so my question is correct 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> Boards? OMG!! WTF the world has come to an end!! :Buildings collapse,people scream,kids pee in their pants OMG OMG! - Boards in India.
> 
> Even the doodhwala and drivers don't miss out on a chance. When I used to go to give my boards exams with the driver he always asked which paper,how,when,who and all the W's even if he had no idea what I'm talking.
> 
> ...


+1
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Any1 giving VMC enterance? If yes plz tell me how to prepare for it.
Are there any books where i can find VMC lvl Maths. 
The other two parts are easy(Data Handling and Common Sense Sections).
I just gave a 100 mark paper on these subjects in JSTSE


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 2, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Jinkies!!!!!
> 
> 
> How waz MCQ? By far, the thoughest Class X Board paper seriously.





Sunny1211993 said:


> Got screwed in MCQ. Expecting around 15/20. Ownd bad! 90 laane ke sapne toot gaye
> 50 in Theory +20 in practicals + 15 or so in MCQ. About 80-85. Pwnd!





GeekyBoy said:


> MCQ went pretty good. I'm havin a problem in this question (Q30)
> 
> *img24.imageshack.us/img24/4590/imgyhd.th.jpg
> 
> I've marked it  option 4. Is it ok ?




In  my year, 2 years back, mcq was ajoke for me and a few friends. we called it the pIknIk eX@m. The challenge was not to get all answers right but finish paper fastest. I had the best time of 5 minutes 

All because I and a handful of friends were used to writing National Science Olympiad, National Cyber Olympiad, AMTI Mathematics Olympiad, Green Olympiad and National Biotechnology Olympiad, all of which I got school 1st rank and a notable state and country rank.


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 25, 2009)

Could anyone tell us the date of the cbse class 10 results????? I'm dying of waiting.....


----------



## comp@ddict (May 25, 2009)

I heard it's tomorrow for Chennai, Ajmer and Panchkula regions.

*www.cbseresults.nic.in/


----------



## Aspire (Jun 19, 2009)

w00t! A 100 in MATHS!!!!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 29, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> EVen after reading the textbook ten times, I didn't find "nastic" or "curvature" movements to be frank.
> 
> I agree with the rest of what u've written though.



I believe the questions related to these terms have come in the exam solely due to the fact that previous textbooks from ~10 years ago did have detailed explanations in relation to these terms. It is no surprise that board examiners repeat questions and use previous question papers as reference......


----------

